
Show HN: Startup Sports Club - birken
http://startupsportsclub.com/
======
wasd
I think this is a great solution to the problem of meeting people post college
with similiar interests. I signed up to be notified of bar games and board
games. I suck at tennis and running but I would be interested in those too.

~~~
birken
OP here. Thanks, I really appreciate the feedback. That is the goal of the
site, as a way to meet new people doing stuff that you enjoy doing.

And especially thanks for putting your information on the interest list:
[http://startupsportsclub.com/interest](http://startupsportsclub.com/interest)
\-- that will help me connect the dots and find groups of people with similar
interests

~~~
wasd
I agree with another comment that mentioned you should consider adding
videogames. I play dota2 occasionally and wouldn't mind playing with locals.

~~~
birken
Sounds great, "Video Games" added to the suggestion list.

------
rurounijones
Why limit it to Startups in the name? Do people outside of startups not play
sports?

~~~
birken
From the About page:

Why "startup" sports club?

\--------------------------

Startup people generally enjoy trying new things, networking with one another
and live in dense clusters. If you aren't in the startup community that is
fine also, there is no actual requirement.

~~~
rurounijones
Fair answer.

My statement was a bit facetious in that of all of the above in that about
page answer; there is nothing especially specific to "startup" people.

It seems another example of the Startup People are different from normal
people" that gets mentioned a lot on HN.

------
Ceddy
This is great! Unfortunately I won't want to watch the inevitable hiding that
is coming next week with others. COYG!

------
boats
This is a great idea. At my last company a lot of us played basketball at
lunch a couple times a week but since moving to SF I haven't found anything
like that yet, and after work I'd rather lift weights. I'd be very interested
in some bball games during the work week at lunchtime.

------
jchendy
Sweet! I mocked up a pretty similar idea during a General Assembly class a
couple months ago. Glad somebody with more motivation than me actually
implemented this!
[http://jchendy.com/imdownfor/](http://jchendy.com/imdownfor/)

------
vostrocity
Possible idea: Display all user-added activities by popularity so that someone
thinking about hosting an event can get an idea of whether there is already an
interested "waiting list"?

------
vishaldpatel
How is this different / better than meetup.com?

~~~
vostrocity
I would never think about Meetup for sports/casual activities. All Meetups I
attend are "professional" events in my field. Perhaps Meetup has an untapped
market?

~~~
vishaldpatel
Most meetups I attend are of the hiking / watch sports variety.

------
angersock
Tried to add a "Frisbee-ing" event. 500 error, so good luck.

Also, check out Moment.JS and get a better date input mechanism.

~~~
guptaneil
Moment.js is great for date manipulation, but for this type of natural date
input, I would recommend Sherlock over Moment.js

[https://github.com/Tabule/Sherlock](https://github.com/Tabule/Sherlock)

(Disclaimer: I'm the creator of Sherlock.js)

------
chm
Come on... "Startup"?

Is this a common thing or are the authors trolling?

------
pmcpinto
I love the idea

------
crixlet
Awesome idea!

------
noname123
Pfft, no League (LoL), Dota2, CoD, 2K or Smash Brothers? Where is the future
of sportsmanship, eSports, brah?

